# Reverse Lights



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

What is the best or the most commonly used extra pair of rev. lights mounted under neath the bumper? I have an 03 gmc 2500hd and the stock rev. lights suck, they are not bright at all. I see they sell kits that go into your trailer reciever but its way out of what i want to pay. Any suggestions? Thanks

___________________
2003 gmc 2500hd
2001 sv650s
2001 xr200r


----------



## Puller504 (Aug 15, 2005)

I installed 55w trapezoid 12v tractor lights on my 1998 K3500 4x4 this summer. Bought them at the local TSC store for about $10 each. Mounted them on the outside ends of my Reese receiver frame and used the light green wire from the blunt cut 6 wire harness that's supposed to wire trailer lights. The light green wire is for trailer backup lights and is fused (10 amp). I figured the truck doesn't care if the lights are mounted on the rear of the truck or on the rear of the trailer! So far I'm right as it works off the transmission shift lever and I've had no issues with this setup so far. The tractor lights are really bright and protected some as they are behind the stock step bumper. The trapezoid beam is wider and better than the floods or spots. Hope this helps, Don


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Don't mount them under the bumper. If you back into a snow bank, then they'll break. I mounted mine where the tailgate latches. I removed the tailgate bolts and put some in for the lights. (not where the tailgate hinges) This way there up out of the way and they wont get wrecked. Now if you still need the tailgate on mount them in the stake holes, and the end of the bed, then tie them into the wiring on the truck so they come on when the truck goes into reverese. If you need pics I can get them for ya.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Use the Caterpillar lights from the Skid Steers. Part # 142-8637


----------



## lehmand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I agree, don't mount them under the bumper. If you tow a trailer, and have to turn real short backing up, it will wipe them out too. I bought a $30 fog light kit and a $10 7-way plug from NAPA and mounted the fog lights on a 6" block of wood that sits snuggly into the rear steak pockets. I wired them to the b/u light output on the 7-way connector. This way I can remove the lights when not plowing and it only takes a second to put them on.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

alright, do you think you could put some pics up?


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

and blueline could you tyell me what color the wire is that i have to tap into to get the light the go in with the reverse lights thanks


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree with blue line. I have mounted a few on the vertical sides of the trailer hitch. Mounted shining out, down and back at an angle. They light up the ground behind the rear wheels where your mirror is looking, and they are high enough almost above the bottom of the bumper so that they are no damaged by backing up.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

z71plowguy;529438 said:


> and blueline could you tyell me what color the wire is that i have to tap into to get the light the go in with the reverse lights thanks


Well that depends on what kind of vehicle, where you want to tap in etc. You're best bet is doing a google search for a schematic for your specific vehicle. I find out by testing the wires, seeing as just about every vehicle is different.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is a pic of where I mounted mine. I just removed the bolt the tailgate strap goes to. (they'll go back on when the tailgate does, I just keep them hooked up to the straps themself.) I believe the wire I taped into was green. I taped into it right by the light socket. Just get a test light, turn the trucks key on, apply the e break (for safty, even tho the truck isn't running,) Then with the light removed, and the reverse light removed test which wire is hot, and which one isn't on the reverse buld socket. Then you'll know which one it is, it'll be the same on the other side too, (I have 2 reverse lights on mine) if you use 2 extra lights. Anyway, hope that helps, and here are the pics


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the help, i got a feww options to choose from..


________________
03 gmc 2500hd
01 sv650s
01 xr200r

1999 Ford Ranger Sport FOR SALE- $5800 70,000miles


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Here are the pics of my lights, covered in salt and sand. I have more pics on the strobe light stolen thread.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mine are mounted to the hitch.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

lehmand1;529140 said:


> I agree, don't mount them under the bumper. If you tow a trailer, and have to turn real short backing up, it will wipe them out too.How are you going to wipe them out backing a trailer? I wired them to the b/u light output on the 7-way connector. This way I can remove the lights when not plowing and it only takes a second to put them on.Good idea. I used to run my sander light that way, and now I have my lightbar STTs hooked up that way.


I think if you back up a trailer and turn far enough to wipe out lights under the bumper, you went too far.

Mine hang down under my bumper in front of the hitch, I've pounded them into many a snowbank and haven't broken one yet. I even popped both bulbs out of the housings last week, just got out and popped them back in. Those soft rubber mounted trapezoidal tractor lights are the absolute best. Almost like having headlights back there, but they are nearly indestructible.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

trying to post a pic of my lightshttp://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48719
cant post it because I already did once. thats stupid


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

how about this?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

nope, can't see it dan

Let me give it a whirl:

Is this the picture you were trying to post?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah, thanks Phil, dont understand why I couldnt post the pic or even the link. I know for some ******** reason if I have already posted a pic on the site, it wont let me do it again in another thread.

Anyway, them's ma lahts. I think they're called a 505, or maybe 501? As you can see a lot of things would have to go wrong before my trailer could hit one of them. I've tried a lot of different auxiliary reverse lights over the years, but these are by far my favorites. Had them on two plow trucks now, and just can't seem to break them. I used to use the round rubber mounted ones, but the cheap wal-mart Blazer ones dont throw any light at all, and they are more plastic so they don't flex. And the better quality ones don't light up as wide an area. These ones are wicked soft rubber, you can twist them all over the place, which is why they don't break. I used to use them for work lights for hooking up trailers at night (truck off, key on in reverse with parking brake on) but thats a little sketchy. I now have 4 takedowns on my lightbar facing to the rear, I use those for backing up longer distances at higher speeds.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

WE have C-Channel bumpers on most our trucks, This is how we put the lights on.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2302333409


__
https://flic.kr/p/2302332653

Same on other side.


----------



## abbert55 (Jan 13, 2006)

If you connect additional lights to the stock backup wiring.. be sure to calculate the total load in amps (amps is watts divided by voltage) of the lights. Also, I've always connected a seperate switch (hot with ign.) inline with the backup lights. This way I can turn them on without having to be in reverse. When the switch is off, the backup lights work normally. This will allow you to use your lights for sanding / salting, connecting a trailer or just utility lighting.:salute:


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Personally I don't see a need to put them into the reverse, we use them mostly for when spreading, so they are on a single switch. And if I need more light backing up while, I just turn them on and leave them on. till I head to the next call.

Kind of gives you more flexable use out of them as abbert55 pointed out.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks for everyones output, i wasnt worried about jack kniffing a trailer completly sideways to snap off the lights..but those rubber tractor ones look nice and flexible, maybe ill go to the cat dealer and see what they have to offer for the skidsteers..you need to put in a relay to when wiring them in? correct? What is anyones opinion on the whelen strobes 90w 6 outlet vs. a lightbar? i cant seem to find an of those new lightbars that are all clear lenses..


___________________
2003 2500hd
For Sale- 1999 Ford Ranger Sport 70k $5800
2001 sv650s


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I wired mine in directly to the reverse lights without a relay, just ahs an inline fuse. Which has blown a couple of times. I personally hate realys, never found them to be reliable at all. Always seem to be messing with them. The way I see it, I am not going to be in reverse long enough for the wires to get over heated from the amp draw. Wired into the reverse lights is just a temporary draw. Done it that way for years with 50 watt bulbs in the stock reverse lights and 35 watt (or maybe they're 50 watt) auxiliary lights. Only time I ever had a problem was with my last truck I backed up and stopped to talk to somebody, forgot to take it out of reverse. After about ten minutes of talking I saw my amp gauge was drawn down and lights were dim. Had to run a new wire to the fusebox.


----------



## 86-1Ton (Apr 14, 2008)

Abbert55 - the switch for your backup lights - did you run that down to the Neutral Safety Switch or something? i've got a set of 'Blazer' 55 watt mini lights, and i'd like to put them on a switch, too... thanks...


----------

